
Next Steps in DNS-Over-HTTPS Testing - bzbarsky
https://blog.mozilla.org/futurereleases/2018/11/27/next-steps-in-dns-over-https-testing/
======
cremp
And now I'm removing all Mozilla products, and not recommending them.

The browser is now _overriding_ the OS level resolver, and pointing to the
Cloudflare stuff.

This feels like Microsoft telemetry; I have no choice but to just shut it down
and not use it.

~~~
bzbarsky
> The browser is now overriding the OS level resolver, and pointing to the
> Cloudflare stuff.

If you're in the study. Which it asks you whether you want to be.

------
LinuxBender
Have Mozilla participated in any recent threads on this topic here at HN? [1]

[1] -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18531144](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18531144)

